# Big Game Guacamole



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry all the millions of you who are not in the USA today.  Everything will stop this afternoon for the Super Bowl football game! Actually the commercials are often more interesting, and once in a while the half time show exposure is noteworthy.

But the most important thing about this game besides the beer is the food. 

Here's my Guacamole recipe:

4 avocados, diced
Juice of 1 lime
2 tomatoes, diced
1/2 onion, diced
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
3 tablespoons cilantro, chopped
2 tablespoons green onion, chopped
1.5 tablespoon Kosher salt

Put the lime juice on the diced avocados immediately and mix. Add tomato, onion, garlic, green onion, cilantro and salt and mix. Just crush the Avocado slightly, leaving it slightly chunky.

Options: (some like it hot!)

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (chili powder)
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 Serrano chili, remove seeds and mince
dashes of hot sauce

:icon_smile_big: Go Kansas State!! Go Cats!! What, they're not playing?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Andy, maybe you could schedule a game between Kansas State and the Super Bowl Winner to determine the TRUE champion!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

The key is perfectly ripe avocados. Not underripe, not overripe. A friend was telling me that he found it difficult to mash avocados. I told him you're supposed to use _ripe_ avocados.

I used avocados, diced tomato, diced fresh jalepeno, lots of crushed garlic (two cloves to each avocado), salt, pepper, a touch of sour cream, a light splash of fresh lime juice. I like to quarter corn tortillas and deep fry them to make chips.

The best guac I've ever had: El Indio, a takeout place in San Diego.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Andy, maybe you could schedule a game between Kansas State and the Super Bowl Winner to determine the TRUE champion!


 forsbergacct2000:

Not necessary! I know the TRUE champion. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

crs said:


> ..., lots of crushed garlic (two cloves to each avocado), ..., a touch of sour cream,...The best guac I've ever had: El Indio, a takeout place in San Diego.


crs:

I did add some sour cream, but I'll try more garlic next time!


----------

